# W D Hoyle



## KEITH SEVILLE

Could Somebody Help Me With Any Information Regarding The
Former Trailing Suction Dredger W.d.hoyle Which Worked For The
Wesminster Dredging Company For Many Years And Was As Far As I
Know Sold To The Bahrain Enterprise Company.
Is She Still Working For Them Or Has She Been Sold.
Any Photographs Would Be Very Welcome.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## danube4

Is this the same Hoyle that worked the river Mersey and belonged to M.D.& H.B in the 50s?. Barney.


----------



## spartan

W.D.HOYLE 
Built by Blyth Dry Docks & Shipbuilding Co.
Yard No.393.
G.R.T. 1132
Launched 31st May 1966,
Completed February 1967
Sold Bahrain 87. 
Cheers 
Spartan


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

*W.d.hoyle*

Thanks very much for your reply Spartan much appreciated.
Assume she is still working for the Bahrain Enterprise Company?
Would be interested if anybody has a photo or picture of her as she is
now.

Best wishes
Keith Seville


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

*W.d.hoyle*

Some time ago I requested some information about the Mersey dredger
W.D.Hoyle which served as a hopper barge and later was converted to a
trailing suction dredger.
The informations were very helpful.
She was owned by the Westminster Dredging Company but was sold on
to Bahrain.
Can anybody confirm if she is still working under the Bahrain flag or has
she been scrapped.
It has been puzzleing me for some time.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Richie2012

Hi Keth 
Ive just searched the internet and found the following info on her and it says shes still active under the Bahrain Flag and she was owned by Bahrain enterprise.
and she is classed as active 
this may be of help 
http://www.e-ships.net/index/W1.shtml
Did you find out about the Medway SM1
Richie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Richie.
Thanks for your reply concerning the W.D.Hoyle.
I have looked at the page on the ships register but not convinced she is
still operating as it shows also the W.D.Gateway which was broken up last
year.
On the subject of the Medway SM1 I checked with Equasis for which I am
now a member and it shows her status as dead.
I could not get any lead on Alan Pratt Towage who owned her and it is
possible they may have gone out of business.
Have drawn the conclusion that she must have been broken up at Gillingham
where she was lying in a dilapidated state.
Regards Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Richie,
I have just written to Bahrain Enterprise Company,Manama,Bahrain to see
if I can get any response to the whereabouts of the W.D.Hoyle.
They are still shown in the current Lloyds publication of shipowners as
owning the vessel.
Will let you know if I have any positive results.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Seakees

WD Hoyle is presently dredging sand in Bahrain.
Her present name is Amwaj, after the islands near which
she gets sand.

Regards,
Kees


----------



## Seakees

Wd hoyle is named Amwaj now and is good looking.
Still in operation in Bahrain.

Regards,
Kees


----------



## benjidog

We seem to have got two threads on identical topics and titles so I am merging them to keep all the information in one place.


----------



## billyboy

Brian you are great at merging mate. Couldn't merge me with that barmaid down the road could you?


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks very much for the info on W.D.Hoyle.
Glad to know she is still working well in Bahrain.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
For info here are some links for photos of WD Hoyle in her earlier days
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/WD Hoyle-01.html before conversion to a trailer
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships W/slides/WD Hoyle-02.html
cheers degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie.

Grateful for your advice, but have seen these pictures of her.
Have not seen any photos of her under Amwaj her current name.
Anybody out there have any they could put on the site please???

Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
If you are not aware I have found a photo of the Amwaj (Wd Hoyle) taken on 07/06/12.
follow the link below.
regards Degzie

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=408368000

good to see that she is still working away and looks to be in good condition.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie,

Thanks for your message and I share your remarks about her.
I used to remember her early days on the Mersey, when she was working as
a hopper barge with her sister W.D.Hilbre.
Great days in Mersey dredging history!!

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Yes Keith 
I never went on them when they were hoppers but did work with them both at Heysham, Workington, Barrow and on the Eastham channel when they became TSHD's
I had some memoriable times working with them.
regards
Degzie


----------



## gcstalker

*Westminster Dredging WD Hoyle*

Working in river South Esk, Montrose, Scotland. April 1973.


----------



## Degzie

Hi gcstalker
FYI the photo is of the Cutter Suction dredger WD Enterprise.
Regards
Degzie


----------



## gcstalker

Yes I am sure you are correct. I have looked at recent photos of WD Hoyle now in Bahrain and looks nothing like the one in my photo. Thanks for correction. It is of interest as there is major problem with coastal erosion at Montrose and the first major dredging was in 1972/73 to establish new quays for oil.


----------

